# F350 front fender emblem light



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I see a local guy has a newer F350 and in the front fender where the emblem goes there is RED lights that say F350. Wouldnt that be illegal with red lights visible.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes it would. But no cop around here is going to do anything about it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Yes it would. But no cop around here is going to do anything about it.


Its a competitor here and they seem to get away with everything.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

where is it?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you'll find that this is what the OP was talking about:

http://jdautoandtruck.com/recon-fen...llum-fits-11-16-f350-super-duty-264286bk.html


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Drive thru my town(englishtown) and they will def pull you over for it.. go 15 minutes down the road to jackson and you can have 10 of them plus 15 led light bars as headlights and you wont get pulled over


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That's pretty funny that ford guys would pay $250 to put an emblem on the truck.
Legality, would be different just about everywhere. I always thought if it was OEM they would leave you alone. What would your city say about lights on a refer for a transport? They are usually on the side, facing forward in green and red.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They would never bother you here, unless the driver had a short skirt.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> They would never bother you here, unless the driver had a short skirt.


Lol


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lighted emblems? A lot people must need some snow if this is a concern.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw a newer GMC, in Gilbert Az Friday that had at least a 10" lift, big tires with 20" plus wheels that has a LED ring mounted to the axles by the rotors.

http://www.oraclelights.com/automotive-lighting-products/ORACLE-Illuminated-LED-Wheel-Rings


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF said:


> I saw a newer GMC, in Gilbert Az Friday that had at least a 10" lift, big tires with 20" plus wheels that has a LED ring mounted to the axles by the rotors.
> 
> http://www.oraclelights.com/automotive-lighting-products/ORACLE-Illuminated-LED-Wheel-Rings


All kinds of new and creative ways to be a jagoff nowadays.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> All kinds of new and creative ways to be a jagoff nowadays.


LOL


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It's Arizona, we usually invent and then test the latest and greatest in jagoff innovation, before releasing it to the rest of the public


----------

